

First Analysis of Nokia-Microsoft Alliance - Wow this is good for Microsoft - yewweitan
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2011/02/first-analysis-of-nokia-microsoft-alliance-wow-this-is-good-for-microsoft.html

======
thafman
"The N97 coulda been an iPhone killer and the N8 and E7 all exhibited
potential they might have been big... if Nokia ever really put their mind to
it, they coulda crushed the iPhone"

I'll have two of whatever this guy is having.

Nokia doesn't just have a problem with _execution_ it's not just about a
features check list of touchscreen, appstore, music and gaming.It's about the
attention to detail and ruthless application of quality in hardware build,
software and UI. Nokia never even came close.

~~~
gorgoroth666
> It's about the attention to detail and ruthless application of quality in
> hardware build, software and UI.

Nokia is traditionally a leader in those fields for the low end market.

~~~
nika
On several occasions I've had feature phones built by nokia, including one I
just happened to pick up a few weeks ago.

I find that the UIs have become less intuitive and ever more maddening over
the years, with the latest one being a good example.

Build quality is fine for a plastic phone. Screen resulution- well it is a
feature phone. But look of the UI is poor, and the discoverability of the UI
is extremely poor.

All that said, you may well be right - they may still be a leader for the
feature phone market, and thus that means the others are much worse.

~~~
neutronicus
If you read jacquesm's blog post, he mentions the Nokia 2110.

That thing was an F-in' _beast_. I had friends in high school who wanted their
parents to buy them new phones try to destroy Nokia 2110's (or maybe it was
one of the later Nokia bricks) and just _fail_. You wash it? No problem. You
throw it down the stairs? No problem. You _run it over with a car_ , no
problem.

With my Android phone, which frequently and bafflingly fails to function
(randomly changes ring tones, stops receiving incoming calls, battery life
drops under 10 minutes) I look back fondly on the days of the indestructible
Nokia 2110.

It's been a while since I bought a Nokia phone, but if they put out an ad that
said: "Remember this?", followed by someone running a 2110 over with a car and
making a call, "Well check _this_ out!", followed by someone running a Nokia
WP7 phone over with a car and checking their e-mail, I would buy the _shit_
out of that phone.

Anyways, not really insightful, just the brand impression that Nokia has on
this consumer.

------
chalst
This article seems to miss the fact that Nokia are planning to continue with
MeeGo development.

~~~
gorgoroth666
This comment seems to miss the fact that MeeGo development is probably doomed
anyway.

~~~
chalst
The article treats MeeGo and Symbian synonymously, even though Nokia's
announcement puts Symbian on a 2yr gang plank and says MeeGo is to be actively
developed.

MeeGo development probably is doomed because Nokia is expected by its
shareholders to cut R&D overheads, and the current plan doesn't look like
doing that. I'm surprised that Nokia still is putting some of its weight
behind it. The article seems oblivious to this point.

------
rodh257
How can this benefit Microsoft and not Nokia? If it sells a bunch of WP7 Nokia
devices, then surely Nokia are making money out of it as well.

------
nika
This article is probably the best analysis of the situation I've seen. I
really do think that this is a wedding, and thus nokia is probably going to go
the way of microsoft.

In short, I bet in 10 years both companies will be less relevant than they are
now. (though I do have an open mind about phone 7, I just don't think either
company has competent management.)

